# First grow, 1000w DWC



## Shockeclipse (Apr 27, 2009)

So this is my first grow... I have 8 plants going under a 1000w HPS air cooled with a 178cfm fan running 18/6. They are running off of a 950gph, with 5" round airstones. I was having Ph issues, and I rinsed and switched to straight ph water for a few days. I originally germed 8, lost four, and had another 4 playing catch up two weeks behind. Well today I put the last four in at around 120 ppm with distilled water. I added nutes to the other four hoping some color would return but they are looking worse now? Only a few hours after I put them in new water with 250 ppms they are droopy and sad looking? I cannot get these nutrients right. I am using the 3part GH flora series. Here are some pics, these are 11 days in. 

These first are a few pics of them looking "good" before the res change...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is like 2 hours after the change.  Roots look good though, 11 days ago they were less than 1/4 inch.  I wish I could get this right...I have no idea what I am doing wrong.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:  heres some MOJO  help get those babbies growing..Looking good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

what is the PH?  and how are you addjusting it?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what is the PH? and how are you addjusting it?


 
I am letting it go from 5.5-6.2 and changing it using GH PH UP/DOWN


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

How are you mix your nutes? Micro-bloom-grow? what is your ph? ph should 5.8. Was there a drastic temp change between new mix from the old mix?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> How are you mix your nutes? Micro-bloom-grow? what is your ph? ph should 5.8. Was there a drastic temp change between new mix from the old mix?


 
I don't recall the temps between  the old and new but_ I think _it was about the same....The Ph was adjusted to 5.5 and that is the order I mixed them


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

I prefer a ph of 5.8. Some strains like that 5.5 start point, but some don't. My bubba/kush looked some what like that when I started the ph to low for that strain.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I prefer a ph of 5.8. Some strains like that 5.5 start point, but some don't. My bubba/kush looked some what like that when I started the ph to low for that strain.


 
These areall unknown bag strains....figured I would give it a go with these til I figure this out.  I am glad I did that since things aren't going so well.  I will up the ph a bit tomorrow if things don't change


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it possible that maybe I just shocked them a little and they will perk back up?  Or should I flush and re-do the res again?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

I would just let them recover. I have noticed with my dwc that there is a fast turn around in appearance once  they get adjusted and get to liking it. What I would do is when you first notice an improvement, check the ph. Then try to keep it in that range. Ph always fluctuates a little bit


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

are you mixing the nutes together in their concentrated form?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> are you mixing the nutes together in their concentrated form?


I added them individually to the water, but now that I think about it I may have went micro-gro-bloom.....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

I use two part because I have a difficult time making sense of the three part stuff.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I use two part because I have a difficult time making sense of the three part stuff.


I don't quite understand why, if its all going to the same place, it can't be added in any order?  Or was I supposed to wait a certain amount of time in between each one?  I hope when I get home they look like they are happier.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok so they appear to be getting happy once again so.... I will post up pics tonight.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

I was getting the server busy all night last night so I got off before I threw my laptop out the window :hitchair: .  Here are some pics, I think they are doing much better.  I have a return to green, with some yellowing of bottom leaves?  tell me whatcha think.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

some more pics, some of the little ones. :watchplant:

Whats with that little gal in the middle?  top leafs are yellow.....


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

Heres one of the yellowing leafs.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2009)

You might want to add more hydroton to your net pots. Looks like you have some light leaks there.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I need to not check on/transplant/do anything with them while I am high.  Do you think they look better?  I mean is this at least near where I should be. They are really thick and bushy growing, I just love them all I hope I get at least a 50/50 girl ratio.  I think I only want to have a max of 6.  So I could sacrifice 2 at this point.  And thanks for stopping by Duck, I followed your first grow with Dwc right before I switched from my plans of aeroponics to DWC.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

They look like they are in for a full recovery.

Now all you need is for them to be female, good luck.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 4, 2009)

They are now 18 days in veg... I think the little ones are 7 days?  I forget lol.  They are looking a lot better than they were a while back.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 4, 2009)

Wow looking great! They are growing super fast. Keep it up man.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Mental, they aren't quite as happy looking as yours yet  I wonder how much longer before they show sex?Damn did I double post that one pic?  It took me like two hours fighting with the server and now that lol.  I have a few more pics I wanted to post but there is no way I am going to try tonight.... The server and I called a cease fire.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 5, 2009)

Well I am going to be hanging out my buckets today, bringing the little ones up to the same nutes as the bigger counterparts.  I need to come up with a better system for xfering these buckets.  Now that the little ones are in I need to go pick up more buckets, do I really need eight more?  Should I reLly pick up another pump and run my nutes in the new buckets for 24 hrs, adjut ph?  I mean is that around wht everyone does?


----------



## growbuddy (May 6, 2009)

We have a similar grow, set up wise. Anyway, when i change out my stuff, the first time we only had 1 xtra bucket with 11 other plants, it took forever. 
But now we have several buckets to work with 
So what I do (outside the grow room)is I have a trash can filled with water (to distill it and make sure the ph is alright) then I fill the extra, clean, buckets, with the water and then I add nutes 
:bong: 
now i take the water/nute mix into my grow room and unplug all the pump hoses from the pump (so they all dont get tangled and you can move the plants around) and just change the top basket to the new water and plug it back in.


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

looking good man,
id say your prob  having ph trouble,
have you got a ph pen tester?


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 6, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good man,
> id say your prob having ph trouble,
> have you got a ph pen tester?


My Ph is at 5.8?  Yeah I have a Hanna Combo meter


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

5.8 should be ok for them,
has the ph been higher or lower then that? 
what is the ph of your water sourse?
they look ok, what ppm of nutes are you giving them?


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 6, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> 5.8 should be ok for them,
> has the ph been higher or lower then that?
> what is the ph of your water sourse?
> they look ok, what ppm of nutes are you giving them?


 
I was letting it drift from 5.6-6.2 and I am now keeping it from 5.8-6.0.  I am not sure what the PH is of the water I have been using.  While I am waiting for my water system to get fixed I have been using distilled water.  They are on 350 ppms.


----------



## ishnish (May 8, 2009)

look'n good,  what do have for whole room air exhaust?


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 8, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> look'n good,  what do have for whole room air exhaust?


I have a 178cfm can fan pulling through my scrubber, across my light 24hrs


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 10, 2009)

Nothing has changed really except more growth.  The big four are starting to show signs of sex but its a bit too early to tell. What should I do when I sex the big ones?  Will they be too big by the time the little ones catch up or should I throw the big ones under 12/12 and keep an eye on the smaller ones?  How would that affect them?


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 14, 2009)

Here are a few pics I took yesterday, and a few of the mixing station I put together.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 15, 2009)

Hmmm no one likes commenting on my grow.  I will take that like I am doing everything right


----------



## ishnish (May 15, 2009)

is that a Widmer bottle in the background?


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 15, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> is that a Widmer bottle in the background?


If your talking about the bottle sitting on the cooler, then no.  Thos are some Great Lakes Dortmunder  tasty.


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

How is the mixing station working out? Is your ph getting stabilized?


----------



## ishnish (May 15, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> If your talking about the bottle sitting on the cooler, then no.  Thos are some Great Lakes Dortmunder  tasty.


hmm...  I will have to try this Dortmunder you speak of.. 
check out my journal if you get a chance  \/  im a DWC newB myself
i'll be watching... :watchplant:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> How is the mixing station working out? Is your ph getting stabilized?


I set my ph to 5.56 and today ite at 5.67 so it is much much better of a jump than I was getting.  If it didn't work on that end, the time I save is totally worth it. Plus I figure this way the plants are all on the exact same regime.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 15, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> hmm...  I will have to try this Dortmunder you speak of..
> check out my journal if you get a chance  \/  im a DWC newB myself
> i'll be watching... :watchplant:


Feel free to stop by anytime, I will be swinging by your gj.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 17, 2009)

I have one female for sure, one I am not sure at all about, and two I am 80% sure are females.   I think I am going to put them into flower by this coming weekend.


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2009)

how can you be sure of the female if you haven't put them in flower?
just curious...  when i started with two seeds last year, I was certain of one in particular being a female...  two weeks after i started the flower cycle, i discovered i had it backwards...
the girls i got now are clones from a friends mother. i'm going to switch over to flower in a few days when they reach 6 or 7 inches in height. (being as i only have 400 watts to work with)


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 17, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> how can you be sure of the female if you haven't put them in flower?
> just curious...  when i started with two seeds last year, I was certain of one in particular being a female...  two weeks after i started the flower cycle, i discovered i had it backwards...
> the girls i got now are clones from a friends mother. i'm going to switch over to flower in a few days when they reach 6 or 7 inches in height. (being as i only have 400 watts to work with)


you should be able to veg them a lot bigger than that with a 400w.  I can tell they are females by the preflowers.  If you put your little ones to 12/12 thwy arent going to get big enough to yeild very much.


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2009)

Unfortunately I need to take it easy on my electric bill to remain stealthy in my current situation... and can probably squeeze another week or so of 18/6.
and i do have a story ready if i get asked any questions...  but i'd not like to be asked... maybe i could try doing 17/7 then 16/8 and so on every day or two till i hit 12/12..  hmmm..   thanks for the advice though


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 20, 2009)

Ok so, my big four really are getting to be pretty damn big, I might have to rethink some of my room design to allow for easier access.  I think today I am going toget rid of one small one which is draggin behind, and maybe do a little LST on the big ones and switch to 12/12.  I should have pics up tonight.


----------



## ishnish (May 27, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Ok so, my big four really are getting to be pretty damn big, ....... little LST on the big ones and switch to 12/12.  I should have pics up tonight.




Where's them pics?....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Where's them pics?....:bolt::bong2:


Gimme a break I got high and bought a kayak . They will be up tomorrow I hope,  my internet isn't being very foegiving.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Gimme a break I got high and bought a kayak . They will be up tomorrow I hope,  my internet isn't being very foegiving.




a kayak? How deep did you plant it:laugh:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Where's them pics?....:bolt::bong2:


I got hogh and bought a kayak..... I've been busy.  My internet is being stupid I will put them up tonight hopefully.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok so sorry it took so long lol.  My internet has been goofy as of late and I was gone at a music festival all weekend that was absolutely crazy (I thought my friend was going to die )  But here they are, there are from about last thursday.  They are growing like crazy and stretching for that light during the off hours and I have no confirmed signs of flower as of yet.  I am going to take out the ones I am pretty sure are males tomorrow unless they took a turn for the female:ciao:   I will post up another pic update tomorrow or thurs. (for real this time )


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

That is some jungle you got going there *Shockeclipse*
Looking good:aok:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks good man, good job there's some males they look well packed in lol


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 2, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Looks good man, good job there's some males they look well packed in lol


 
Yea I am looking forward to actually making some room in there    I know for sure two of the big ones are girls and they are my biggest and healthiest so thats good.  I am kinda worried about the height of the plants with flowering and not having enough room, but once I make some room I will do a little LST on the big ones.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Hahaha too much bud, what a pain


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 2, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hahaha too much bud, what a pain


 
I know right:bong2:


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice set up! very nice looking forest you have there, ill be deffinately be stopping by again for updates. Keep it up man.

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks crizzo, the door is always open (and smellin of dank)

I have good news and sorta bad news.  The good news is I ended up with 5 females out of 8.  I cleaned out the room today and cleared some dead leaves off the bottom of the plants, made room so they can share more of the light.  They are looking kinda sad.  One is real sad but the ph was super high so I readjusted all of them and tied some up here and there and we shall see.  Pics to come prolly next week.  Thanks for stopping by everyone!


----------



## ishnish (Jun 4, 2009)

Look'n very nice there bra!  i'll be watching...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 5, 2009)

They are looking really good!  I am very excited, they are starting to really show their bud sites.  They are a bit yellow towards the top but I think that is mostly new growth. I will take some pics in a week or so.   Going to put them on their bloom regime today!


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 5, 2009)

green MOJO for ya Shock!!!


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 5, 2009)

and please feel free to checkout my GJ, Thanks Shock.

Criz


----------



## ishnish (Jun 5, 2009)

What!!??:cry:
A whole SEVEN days or so???
come on!!
I'll show you mine if you show me yours...   
lol,  i love the first bowl of the day!
:48: 	:lama:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

hey shock- nice looking forest you have there! Were the seeds all from the same bag? They look real uniform.

Better make sure they are male before you throw them out!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey shock- nice looking forest you have there! Were the seeds all from the same bag? They look real uniform.
> 
> Better make sure they are male before you throw them out!


I had been keeping some seeds from random bags for about a year and these are out of 12 that I picked.  4 didn't make it during early seedling stage and the other eight did.  The three I pulled were most definately males, lots and lots of balls . I have to tie doqn the one bigger one so that I have an even canopy.  I will try and get a better camera for pics, mine wont focus on close ups.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 11, 2009)

So here are some updated pics.  I unfortunately cannot get a clear close-up of the nice nuds starting to form.  I am really excited with everything but still a little worried about my height issues.  I will definately not veg them that long next time!   I successfully tied the big one down a bit to somewhat even out the canopy height, and I am keeping my light as close as possible to limit the amount of stretch (if possible) and also get all the buds the light they need.  I am actually finding out that I can keep my light a lot closer to the plants then I had ever put it while they were in veg, like 8" with a 1000w!  I did a hand check at the canopy and its not all that hot, but I am having to move it up every day as they continue to get bigger.  I am not sure whats going on with the yellow leaves but everytime I have had new growth on the plants that are directly under the light, they start off pretty yellow, and I do not think it is burn or a deficiency (sp?) maybe just bleaching?  Lemme know what you think! 

Also note that some of these were taken before or during me tieing up, moving plants around and cleaning up the floor and dead leaves.  enjoy


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

lookin good, shock.
so how much room you got
for the plants to grow into? height wise
ive got the same problem, i might run into that.
i started 12/12 three nights ago, when they were
1ft approx in height. so well see what happens. they can
reach probably...3 feet comfertably. if i have no other options
then im going to hang the light vertically and place the plants
around it if i can. well see. but looking great good job
not too sure about that problem


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> lookin good, shock.
> so how much room you got
> for the plants to grow into? height wise
> ive got the same problem, i might run into that.
> ...


 
Hey thedonofchronic, Thanks for stopping by! I have maybe 18-22 inches left and after that I will have to start tying.  They have already grown around 8-10 inches since I switched to 12/12 which I am hope is just the initial stretch (or first stretch) and that they will now focus a lot more on bud growth now that they are there.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea Shock I know what your talking about with the stretch....my AI's are approaching 40+ inches almost 20" since the start of flower which saturday will be 2 weeks. seems like everytime I move my light up there almost touching it by the next day, Crazy growth in this DWC!!!

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 11, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> Yea Shock I know what your talking about with the stretch....my AI's are approaching 40+ inches almost 20" since the start of flower which saturday will be 2 weeks. seems like everytime I move my light up there almost touching it by the next day, Crazy growth in this DWC!!!
> 
> Criz


Thanks for swinging by crizzo.  Yea next time around I am going to start flowering them at around 24". And see how that works.  Iam already very excited about my next grow, I have learned so much this first time around that I feel i could do a second DWC in my sleep!


----------



## Exarmy (Jun 11, 2009)

hey bro, looks really good.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 11, 2009)

yea bro my second grow will be much better......#1 im not growing anywhere around summer time or the summer time temps.........then things will be much easier.....because thats about my only problem the afternoons are killing me.....my shed gets up to 90+ and the inside of my box hits 85.....till I get home with a load of ice, because I kinda made a cooler as a cool exchanger....my intake to my grow box theres a cooler full of ice and all air has to pass over the ice before entering the box......only thing I could think of to help things......Have a unlimited amount of ice.....my work has tons of ice machines and its free! so ill take some pics of that too tonight and show ya what I mean. plus full pics of the room!

Criz


----------



## T.N.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good, im on my first grow... hope im lucky!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 11, 2009)

T.N.T. said:
			
		

> Looking good, im on my first grow... hope im lucky!


Good luck man anything I can do to help just ask.  You came to the right place, I couldn't have gotten this far without the support of this forum.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 12, 2009)

Had a little scare last night, half my lights stopped working, and the other half in the house went real dim it was like we had a brown out or something, luckily it happenee during my off light hours and my air pumps kep running.  Close one....


----------



## BBFan (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice grow you got going Shock- 1st time I've dropped by- looks like your headed for a bountiful harvest.  Congratulations.

Better to tie them over now when the buds aren't too heavy- that'll be a whole new set of problems for you.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 12, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Nice grow you got going Shock- 1st time I've dropped by- looks like your headed for a bountiful harvest.  Congratulations.
> 
> Better to tie them over now when the buds aren't too heavy- that'll be a whole new set of problems for you.


Thanks for stopping by BB, I was quite nervouse about tying the big one down bun it took it really well.  I may have to raise one more but I am going to give it a few days and see what happens


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 12, 2009)

congrats on having your lights off! Man would that suck to lose/hurt that forest!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 12, 2009)

how you tying them down shock? any pics of that???


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 13, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> how you tying them down shock? any pics of that???


I will try to take some pics today after I change out my buckets.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks shock!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 13, 2009)

I am away from my house right now so I will have new pics up tomorrow.  Going to tie down a few more, probable continue tying to maintain an even canopy.  The one I tied last time is doing awesome its got the biggest nugs growing on it.  Beautiful white pistols all over the place


----------



## ishnish (Jun 13, 2009)

how long til ya start to flower them ladies?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 14, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> how long til ya start to flower them ladies?


I am in roughly my second week of flower


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 14, 2009)

cant wait for more pics of that forest!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

So I unfortunately didn't snap any of how I am tying them, because my camera sucks.  I should be borrowing a camera soon and I will get them up.  Here are just some pics of how they are doing.  You can see more of the bud formation this time   Enjoy!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> how you tying them down shock? any pics of that???


 
I figure it will be a good week or so til I get some good pics up (bout time heh?) So I tell ya what I did.

I just used some thin string, very loosely knotted around the top where two branches grow out from the main stem (as close to the top where I figured it would bend pretty easily.  The other end of the line I, once again loosely knotted it on the main stem below two branches after pulling down very gently to the height I wanted.  Hope that helps with a visual....


----------



## ishnish (Jun 15, 2009)

:48:
can't wait to see them buds myself.
the ladies themselves look way healthy, I can only imagine their fruit..


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :48:
> can't wait to see them buds myself.
> the ladies themselves look way healthy, I can only imagine their fruit..


 
yeah you and me both! Thanks for swinging by....


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 16, 2009)

hey shock, i just finished reading your gj. first things first, grats on the lovely females! they look incredible. i'm not too far from behind you, i flowered mine half week after you did yours. anyhow, dwc surely has more potential then hydro. i wish the best in your endeavors and i'll be following up.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking real nice *Shock*:aok:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *Shock*:aok:


 
Thanks PC, hows your grow going?  You havn't updated in a while..

I have a question hopefully someone will shed some light on for me, when do fan leaves generally start to yellow?  I am at coming up around my fourth week and I noticed some of the leaves on my bigger gal are starting to yellow up?  I havn't changed anything I have been doing, and the PH is fine.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Thanks PC, hows your grow going?  You havn't updated in a while..
> 
> I have a question hopefully someone will shed some light on for me, when do fan leaves generally start to yellow?  I am at coming up around my fourth week and I noticed some of the leaves on my bigger gal are starting to yellow up?  I havn't changed anything I have been doing, and the PH is fine.



Still waiting for some more amber on my Durban Poison. Got 10 quarts of Bubba.

I think GH 3 part is sorta known that during the 3rd to 4th week of flower to be lacking in the magnesium department.. I just add a little epsom salts and it seems to take care of it.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Still waiting for some more amber on my Durban Poison. Got 10 quarts of Bubba.
> 
> I think GH 3 part is sorta known that during the 3rd to 4th week of flower to be lacking in the magnesium department.. I just add a little epsom salts and it seems to take care of it.


 
Will it matter too much if I didn't add any?  I would be afraid of mow much I add


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 24, 2009)

So here they are in all their glory.  I am not sure but I am starting to think I fussed this up a little along the way.  I have one really solid cola forming on one of the girls.  The rest are doing their thing but not forming solid colas yet.  Here are some pics I took with a real camera for once.  Tell me what you think!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry the quality of the pics, still trying to get used to the camera.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats the deal with this girl?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Will it matter too much if I didn't add any?  I would be afraid of mow much I add



No it will make no difference, your leaves just turn yellow a little bit. Does not do this on all strains. 


I always slack off on the GH Grow once buds start forming, to much nitrogen slows down budding.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 24, 2009)

I am going to try that for sure.  I was thinking about toneing down a bit on the nutes anyways, I am only at 1236ppms right now thought which I thought would be dead on.


----------



## green finger (Jun 25, 2009)

your grow looks great man


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 26, 2009)

My ppms are shooting up?  Like I said in my last post they are at 1236 when I changed my buckets out.  Now they are around 1400 and one of them when I went to check, my teter just kept flashing 2000!  But that one didn't look like it has any nute burn?  I lowered the one with the skinny claw leaves to around 1100 and the one with 2000 down to 1400 ( ran out of distilled h2o) so after work I am going to lower them down too.  I can only think that maybe my airstones are starting to get a buildup on them and that raising my ppms?  I am going to flush them really good this weekend and scrub my stones, lines, and buckets and see if that helps.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe nute lock-out with the ppm's raising. Is the water level getting lower while the ppms are rising? This would be a sign of nute lock-out. Cause by numerous things: ph, salt build up from the nutes, to many nutes.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe nute lock-out with the ppm's raising. Is the water level getting lower while the ppms are rising? This would be a sign of nute lock-out. Cause by numerous things: ph, salt build up from the nutes, to many nutes.


 
I am very diligent as to watching my ph but I did stop letting it range from 5.6-5.9ish which I am starting to do now.  I follow the directions on the bottle to exactly half strength.  I guess we will see after I clean everything real well.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

I ph my nutes to 5.6 -5.7 then just let them go. by next rez change ph is 6.0-6.1-6.2. I don't do a whole lot of fussin unless something bad shows up. Mostly just add ph adjusted water 5.8 in between rez changes


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I ph my nutes to 5.6 -5.7 then just let them go. by next rez change ph is 6.0-6.1-6.2. I don't do a whole lot of fussin unless something bad shows up. Mostly just add ph adjusted water 5.8 in between rez changes


 
So you are adjusting the water your adding? And not adding water and adjusting?  I have been adding and then adjusting the whole thing.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 27, 2009)

I am about to start cleaning out my tubs and stones etc and I bought some organic type dish soap stuff, should this suffice to use as a cleanser?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> So you are adjusting the water your adding? And not adding water and adjusting?  I have been adding and then adjusting the whole thing.



I just adjust the water that I add. I believe that it is beneficial to have the ph  swing a bit (5.6 to 6.1). I ph my water to 5.8.

On the organic cleaner it should work just rinse well. I always just use bleach,with a good rinse and dry.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 27, 2009)

yea shock thats what I do as well, I have 2 spare res's 4 spare air stones so I clean everything out each res change, this may sound nuts but I just put in fresh ph'd water, mix the nutes in a measuring cup add to the res and set the tops right on them chk the ph in about 20min or so and close it up fire up the lights or cut them off depending when I do it. then I chk the ph once a day there after. my ppm are between 500 and 600. I dont try to over due it I guess, Im happy so far. cant complain with 5/5 females. Im going to 5 gallon buckets next time with only going with 4 plants, then trying to keep a late bunch of outdoor clones that I have started in my Aero Garden, hey it was a gift!!! yea Im going to go out in the woods and plant them and forget about them and what happens happens! as long as I can pull a few clones off of them in the mean time for fall flowering. But your grow looks awesome!

Criz


----------



## Jake2635 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm kind of new at this ,so could u tell me ,can u put a 'babie' 24/7,if so how long can u grow them that away??????????


----------



## Jake2635 (Jun 27, 2009)

People has told me that seeds from a bag don't grow good. What do u think about buying off the net???????????


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake2635 said:
			
		

> I'm kind of new at this ,so could u tell me ,can u put a 'babie' 24/7,if so how long can u grow them that away??????????


If you mean how long can you veg a plant under 24 hrs of light then I guess there is no real limit, other than your specific space contraints.  Once your plants reach maturity and start to show preflowers then you are able to switch to 12/12 and start the flowering process.  In the case where you are growing from clones, they are already sexually mature and can begin flowering at once.  Just remember when you veg your plants that during the flowering time, they can double or triple in size.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake2635 said:
			
		

> People has told me that seeds from a bag don't grow good. What do u think about buying off the net???????????


I am doing this first grow with bag seed and mine grew fine.  Lots of people order seeds online here.  To most people that is the only way to secure some nice strains.  Once this grow is finished I will be ordering seeds online.  Check out the seedbank part of the forum if you have questions on ordering or want to hear people personal experiences.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 28, 2009)

So I scrubbed all the buckets, my mixing station, all the airstones and lines.  tied the plants up more, raised my light, re-nuted at 850 ppms.  I actually realized that when I redid the nutes I have doing full strength off the bottle directions.  So I did full strength this time to 12 gals (had 15 in my mixer) and thats how I came up with the 850ppm.  Oh i flushed each plants twice through with ph adjusted water.  Cleaned the room out really well, and re configured their locations within.  I am optimistic that this is really going to show a difference but time will tell.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 29, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

They are looking pretty good when I checked them yesterday.  I have one that looked like it could be getting nute burn, it seems to have gotten worse which is weird because I lowered the nutes way down and flushed and all that.  Could it be that they were just far gone and they are just dying off because I caught it too late?  This is only happening towards the top o the plant, the lower half looks phenomenal.  The claw like curl of the leaves on one plant look to be getting better as well and I have more solid colas forming.  Now heres som bad news.... I think I found two seeds growing!  At least they looked like seeds, growing off of a cola.  They are only on the one plant, i hope more don't show bu I am assuming that they will.  I can't find anywhere on any of my plants where it seems to show male at all so I guess I have hidden hermie.  I will have pics up this weekend.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 1, 2009)

well shock sorry about hermie....Hopefully thats all you find is a couple! I cant wait for those pics! Ill have some up tonight of mine, I have to many plants, light isnt getting to all of them correctly, should have only grown 3-4 not 5! I know better next time .....oh my clones are finally starting show some roots!!!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> well shock sorry about hermie....Hopefully thats all you find is a couple! I cant wait for those pics! Ill have some up tonight of mine, I have to many plants, light isnt getting to all of them correctly, should have only grown 3-4 not 5! I know better next time .....oh my clones are finally starting show some roots!!!


 
Yeah first times the serious learning phrase, light is by far NOT by problem lol.  I have buds forming 3 inches up on 4ft+ plants.  I was not expecting to see the little seeds so I am confused.  Any growers on here have an idea on timeline for polinated plants?  Mine are around 5 weeks in flower and I am just now seeing two seeds, should I prepare myself to see a ton of them?


----------



## ishnish (Jul 1, 2009)

I remember with my last grow it looked like I had some seeds growing, but it turned out to be just really fat calyxes...
EWWWW!!!   just killed a tiny little red spider looking bug on my keyboard! 
hope it was just a baby spider and not a spider mite...  I better get some cleaning done.
anywho, i'll be waiting to see them pics there Shock.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah i grew one with just two colas and the buds looked swollen it did look seeded.

Used to have link in my sig to my play thread but i got rid of the link.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 6, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yeah i grew one with just two colas and the buds looked swollen it did look seeded.
> 
> Used to have link in my sig to my play thread but i got rid of the link.


Well I think I was wrong, there don't appear to be any more so called seeds growing anywhere.  Not sure what they were all aboun but I am officially breathing a sigh of relief.  Pics should be up tonight.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 6, 2009)

cant wait for them pics shock! one of my plants then fan crushed soo that ones dead im down to 4 2 AI's that still are not filling in whatso ever and 2 Thai SS. one has buds filling in all over it and they other is lacking behind to many plants in such a small area and I wasnt ready for the tie down things soo lesson learned dont matter got 6 clones allready with massive rootsmight plant them outdoors! any suggestions on that?

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 7, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> cant wait for them pics shock! one of my plants then fan crushed soo that ones dead im down to 4 2 AI's that still are not filling in whatso ever and 2 Thai SS. one has buds filling in all over it and they other is lacking behind to many plants in such a small area and I wasnt ready for the tie down things soo lesson learned dont matter got 6 clones allready with massive rootsmight plant them outdoors! any suggestions on that?
> 
> Criz


Growing outdoors?  I have no idea.  Mine got too big and I had to do a lot of tying down.  I am going to put up pics of how and where I tied off to.  But I am probably not going to put them up until tomorrowish.

I am having PH problems again.  Its jumping from 5.9-5.2- .  My ppms are rising in some and falling in others.  For. The most part they look pretty healthy.  One of them has suh a giant root mass that its round around the bottom edges like the inside of the five gals.  It was coverin the airstone so completely that I felt the need to add another airstone.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 10, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 10, 2009)

Hows it goin did ya sort the issues?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 11, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hows it goin did ya sort the issues?


 
Well i am going to change out bucket today, give em another good flush first.  The one that had the severe nute-burn looking stress has the best looking growth just under the top canopy where more of the leaves, around 50% of each top leaf (the top 6" of plant) are all dryed up and totally dead.  I was looking at the top buds and notices new leaves are starting to grow slowely so it is my hope that if I keep this gal lower on the ppms then she will do a lot better.  

The fluctuating PH has been my biggest problem with this first grow.  I just can't figure out what the deal is.  I am just going to sit it out and keep adjusting I suppose.  

My biggest plant needs a gal+ added every freakin day!  She is a monster.

I did a lot of tying down with this grow (which you shall see whenever I get those pics up)  due to the fact that I vegged for too long.  Its really cool though to see some of the cola's I bent completely horizontal, are filling up themselves as well as shooting multiple little cola's off of the top towards the light.  

I will try and get pics up by the end of the weekend, been really busy so we shall see.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Have you done any research on the nutes you use to see if there known to be unstable?
I have heard some say some are worse than others.
I did a DWC with canna A+B and found it to be quite stable


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 11, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Have you done any research on the nutes you use to see if there known to be unstable?
> I have heard some say some are worse than others.
> I did a DWC with canna A+B and found it to be quite stable


 
Not sure, I am using GH 3 part which I have seen quite a few people using on here without difficulty.  I may think about changing that around for the next time or it will I am sure help to be growing all one strain.  I tied them up a little more here or there and added some epsom salt to the two who were looking a bit lacking in MG.  I tried taking pics while I had them all out but my camera was out of juice (go figure) but I will fo sure be puting them up tomorrow so be sure and check back and tell me what you think!


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ill be paiently waiting those pics shock. planted a few of the clones outdoors, im just going to forget about them and see what happens! I dug a 3ft circle aroud each little clone and added good top soil so we shall see in a few months!

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

My camera battery isn't charging for some reason.  Not sure what tge deal is with it.  As soon as I can get it working I will have those pics up.  Plants are doing well. Ph is not fluctuating as bad yet after the last res change.  Going to take a look at the trichs under my scope when I get home and see what they are looking like.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

Random pic assortment.  The one with all the dead leaves on top has been getting 250 ppms less than the other plants for two weeks now and has been doing 100% better on the lower leaves which IMO look perfect.  But here they are in all their glory.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking real nice *Shockeclipse* :aok:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

more pics....all my trichs are still clear...hope that means they will be bulking up more...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

more...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

more


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

if you notice in that first group of pics the cola that was tied horizontal, well the damn thing is getting to be pretty friggen massive.  Its the length of my arm and growing little baby colas up off of it, and I have a decent wingspan. :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

I noticed a lot of tying:laugh:

How do ya have them tied so that those massive buds don't hang low?
Gotta love the growth rate on a dwc don't ya, I know I do.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I noticed a lot of tying:laugh:
> 
> How do ya have them tied so that those massive buds don't hang low?
> Gotta love the growth rate on a dwc don't ya, I know I do.


 
one of the pics shows how/where I tied them.  I bought a few packs of small..not sure what they are called eye-let screws maybe?  Tapped them into my lid tops and tied the branches down onto them.  3 of the five are tied and the other two are too small to warrant such effort.  I really hope they bulk up more, but my trichs are all clear so I guess I have a while to go..


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, very impressive Shock! im down to 2, I know I gotta get some pics in my journal, maybe tomorrow of my 2 ladies, but dam Shock you are going to have some wieght!!!

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> Wow, very impressive Shock! im down to 2, I know I gotta get some pics in my journal, maybe tomorrow of my 2 ladies, but dam Shock you are going to have some wieght!!!
> 
> Criz


I sure hope so.  That is what I am a bit nervous about, being my first grow I am worried they won't bulk up anymore but I still have I would think 3-4 more weeks or so to go so we shall see.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 20, 2009)

look'n good brotha!
:48:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, since I last updated this, I had a SM infestation problem that I think I got under control.  One of my ladies is startibg to show some amber so I may be harvesting her soon.  Who knows about the others though, they seem to have stopped growing for some reason, and I do have a herm somewhere in the mix cuz they are seedy.  Do I still watch trichs when the plants expendibg its energy on the seeds?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

My biggest is all but falling over with buds, i dont think I am going to be pulling very much weight off this harvest.  The one that was doing the worst, I chopped her and just shredded her bud down and put them in the freezer.  She has never recouped and I figured I wouldmake some hash out of her.  My other big gal is budding up bud a bit wispy for some reason.  If she packed some weight on I would be looking at a couple oz off her but I am not sure what the deal is.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 12, 2009)

it should get better with every harvest.  at least that's how's it's going for me so far..   i had mite problems last summer but haven't seen a one so far this year.  i'll be :watchplant:
:48:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 13, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> it should get better with every harvest.  at least that's how's it's going for me so far..   i had mite problems last summer but haven't seen a one so far this year.  i'll be :watchplant:
> :48:


I mean it kinda sucks but this grow was all about learning for me.  Figuring out what I want my room to be like, nute schedules, adjusting ph etc.  Thats the reason I grew bagseed this time.  I am thinking it will be a whole lot easier when I have all of one strain going.  Its a pain having to cater to each plants needs ppm wise.  Next go around, I will set up a mother/cloning chamber.  Make room more efficient, flower sooner, and definately takemore preventative measures against the evil mite attacks.  my goals for next time will be to secure a healthy mother, figure out how to transplant her to soil, and take clones.  I hope everything goes well next time considering the cost of the NL#5xHaze I want to grow.


----------

